# Tiffany's Picture Thread - Chilean Rose Hair (new to spiders)



## Tiffany (Dec 25, 2011)

This is my spider I got yesterday. He is a Chilean Rose Hair Tarantula (Grammostola Rosea). I named him Kaos. The place I got him from said he is a year old. I am very new to spiders, and have never owned one before. So any tips are appreciated. 











Size comparison.

Edit: Ok, he ate his first cricket. I added some more substrate in so he doesn't hurt himself climbing up the walls.

Insight and tips on how you keep your crickets is still appreciated though. I don't mind driving to the pet store every week to pick a couple up, but if there's cheap a way to keep them alive that's a bonus.


----------

